# Buy 1 Event and Get 2 HAUNTS FREE



## dangerrunguy (May 23, 2007)

Fellow Danger Runners,

I know that the recent spikes in gas have been a major concern for everyone, not to mention the economy isn't exactly at it's strongest. The last thing we want you to do is worry about any of that when you decide to go on the Danger Run.

While most local haunts are raising their prices, we are holding our prices as low as possible to bring you the best Halloween event you can get for your money. Not only are we keeping our admission price below $15, we are also throwing in as many extras as possible as well.

When you purchase your admission to the Danger Run, you will get TWO haunted houses FREE with admission! So, you get 3 Halloween events for less than the price of any single local haunt.Not only will receive enjoy the fun of the run and 2 terrifying haunted houses, you will also receive FREE FOOD from DQ!

That's right! You will get a FREE Cheeseburger from DQ Grill & Chill (NO PURCHASE NECESSARY) with your admission to the Danger Run. So, if you build up an appetite while solving our clues, you can visit one of the several DQs that we have strategically designed into your Danger Run route without getting penalized on mileage.If that weren't enough, we are also throwing in FREE GAS!

With the purchase of 4 or more Danger Run tickets, you will receive $10 in FREE GAS! We know, we know that with the price of gas around $4 that this doesn't seem like it will get you very far.However, we have designed the Danger Run courses in such a way that your $10 in gas will cover all of the gas you will need for the Danger Run!* So, bring your friends and you don't have to worry about a thing! We'll get the food and the gas!!

Finally, if that weren't enough, you are also playing for THOUSANDS IN CASH PRIZES! Imagine, an entire night of Halloween thrills and chills and then you could also be the WINNER of the Danger Run! If you prove your skills as the Danger Run master, then you could be the winner of some cold, hard CASH! What more could you want in a Halloween event?! You get 2 free haunted houses, free food, free gas, your chance at thousands in cash prizes, and the fun of playing the Danger Run game! What A Deal!!

We hope you check out our website for more details! Because this is definitely the BEST Halloween Event in Louisville!

The Danger Run
The Most Fun You've Ever Had In Your Car!
Kentucky and Southern Indiana's Premier Halloween Ghost Run Including Two Haunted Houses! - Danger Run


----------

